# How much vinyl wrap needed for B6?



## derZeck (Nov 26, 2011)

Has anyone vinyl wrapped their whole B6 yet? I want to make sure I get enough. I have seen a few BMW guys with their 4 dr 3 series taking 25-30 feet of a 5 foot wide sheet. My whole car need paint and figured I could wrap my car 3-4 times at the same cost of a respray


----------



## sinistervii (Jul 14, 2011)

Check this stuff out. there are different colors. pretty simple application. 

Ive used this on a few pieces on my B6 and this stuff works very well

http://www.dipyourcar.com./home.php?cat=15


----------



## 32_d3gr33s (Aug 3, 2011)

At least 16 or 17 yards of 60" wide. Thats with no mistakes at all. Have you ever worked with vinyl? 1 little mistake and you can ruin a big piece of vinyl... i'd order a 25 yard roll, and sell the excess or keep it incase you need it in the future. what vinyl you plan on using?


----------



## derZeck (Nov 26, 2011)

I have worked with smaller pieces of vinyl, but I am going to use 3M 1080. So you used 50ish feet on your car? was that with scrapping a few pieces because of mistakes?


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

17yds is what I'd measured for a full B6 too. a 25yd roll gives you plenty to play with when you wreck a panel or want to do something over. Pick up some primer 94 and use it sparingly around tough corners or deep recesses. I'd highly recommend clay barring the car prior to install. Usually I do an orange/oil based adhesive/tar remover, a degreaser to clean up the oil and then a final wipe down in white vinegar.


----------



## RADO RS4 (Feb 10, 2007)

32_d3gr33s said:


> At least 16 or 17 yards of 60" wide. Thats with no mistakes at all. Have you ever worked with vinyl? 1 little mistake and you can ruin a big piece of vinyl... i'd order a 25 yard roll, and sell the excess or keep it incase you need it in the future. what vinyl you plan on using?


Nice! How long did that take you?


----------



## gregg3gs (May 15, 2004)

I just saw the SRT done by sign shop next door to me.
You guys may be onto something here.

Is there a special prep you should do before doing vinyl?


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

MyPrepMethod said:


> I'd highly recommend clay barring the car prior to install. Usually I do an orange/oil based adhesive/tar remover, a degreaser to clean up the oil and then a final wipe down in white vinegar.


Bong!


----------



## marcdavis (May 13, 2011)

wrapped my b6 and my buddies mk4 gli with a 33 yd roll. after messing up one hood on my car and messing up a door on his car, we were short on material to make a piece big enough for his hood. I used Hexis material to wrap mine and I loved working with it. As far as prep, the car had been clay bar'd and whipped down with gas and alcohol/water mixture several times.


----------



## ALLROAD VR (Jan 23, 2006)

marcdavis said:


> wrapped my b6 and my buddies mk4 gli with a 33 yd roll. after messing up one hood on my car and messing up a door on his car, we were short on material to make a piece big enough for his hood. I used Hexis material to wrap mine and I loved working with it. As far as prep, the car had been clay bar'd and whipped down with gas and alcohol/water mixture several times.


 Nice, any more pics? Is there such thing as a clear matte vinyl? If you want to keep your current paint but in matte finish.


----------



## marcdavis (May 13, 2011)

ALLROAD VR said:


> Nice, any more pics? Is there such thing as a clear matte vinyl? If you want to keep your current paint but in matte finish.


 they make Matte finish laminate so theoretically you could wrap the car with a matte finish. I personally haven't seen it done so I couldn't tell you how well it works. Heres a few more pics:


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

I still can't decide on what color to do my B6 in. I keep getting hung up on this bright metallic blue, but I think I want something more subtle...


----------



## marcdavis (May 13, 2011)

screwball said:


> I still can't decide on what color to do my B6 in. I keep getting hung up on this bright metallic blue, but I think I want something more subtle...


 mmm i think that could look pretty sweet. Im thinking about doing something loud for h20


----------



## derZeck (Nov 26, 2011)

well got the hood done today


----------



## madics RO (Feb 13, 2014)

Hey guys, 


All the way from Romania i'm saluting all of ya. 
This is quite an interesting thread cuz i have in mind to wrap my B6 too and i could find anything regarding how much wrap to order. 
After several calculations in the metric system i came up with the desired values. 

So, just to make sure, 25 yd roll would be the best ? 
How about the width of the wrap ? I saw something like 60", would that be enough? 
I consider to order more than enough just to have spare for future unwanted events. 

I have a quite crazy ideea of wrapping my B6 in Chrome blue vinyl. 
From my research, there are quite few cars with this model of vinyl and my personal point of view, it could be awesome 

Is there anyone around here that did this already ? 

Here is a reference for the vinyl


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Chrome blue only comes 48" wide Vs 60" that most paint wrap films come sized at. 25yds is basically double the cost of a plain color and installing Chrome is not for the faint of heart or unskilled.


----------

